# How Many Mk1 TT's Are There Left?



## longodds (May 8, 2014)

As the title. Does anyone know how many Mk1's are still on the road? UK and worldwide.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Have a search here http://www.howmanyleft.co.uk you need to be specific to get the final number, how many 225's etc..


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Not an exact number but lots and lots 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## patriotk11 (Oct 21, 2017)

7500 Quattro 180bhps


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

patriotk11 said:


> 7500 Quattro 180bhps


Only just over 200 180 FWD Coupes though, assuming the number includes the 190s, maybe only around 20 or so 190s left I'd guess. Mac.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

As best as I could work out:

*150*
2 = AUDI TT COUPE 150

*180*
229 = TT COUPE (180 BHP)

*180 quattro*
7,455 = TT QUATTRO (180 BHP)

*225 quattro*
16,569 = TT QUATTRO (225 BHP)

*3.2 manual*
784 = TT QUATTRO (250 BHP)

*3.2 auto*
730 = TT QUATTRO (250 BHP) AUTO

*QS*
575 = TT QUATTRO SPORT

*Unknown*
2,216 = TT
447 = TT AUTO
2,558 = TT COUPE QUATTRO
As these started to get registered in 2003/2004 I'm going to assume they are 3.2's, as there don't seem to be enough in the figures we can correctly attribute?


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Can't be two 150 coupes as they never made 150 coupes !


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

pcbbc said:


> *Unknown*
> 2,216 = TT
> 447 = TT AUTO
> 2,558 = TT COUPE QUATTRO
> As these started to get registered in 2003/2004 I'm going to assume they are 3.2's, as there don't seem to be enough in the figures we can correctly attribute?


Remember there were FWD 180/190 Automatics.


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

Surely Audi UK could give us really accurate numbers per model, based on the official imports? Does anyone have a suitable contact there? Mac.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

black9146 said:


> Can't be two 150 coupes as they never made 150 coupes !


Were the 150's roadster only then? Also, I think - please correct me if I am wrong - 150's were never sold in the UK? So these would be imports, and that would account for:
a) Very low numbers (only 2)
b) Incorrect description



PlasticMac said:


> Surely Audi UK could give us really accurate numbers per model, based on the official imports? Does anyone have a suitable contact there? Mac.


Probably, and that might help us decipher the DVLA figures a little better. But they aren't going to be able to help very much with the original question:
How many left?


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

David C said:


> pcbbc said:
> 
> 
> > *Unknown*
> ...


Abster found a 1.8 auto coupe last week:
https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified ... ars&page=7


----------



## Moonwatcher (Apr 1, 2015)

pcbbc said:


> As best as I could work out:
> 
> *150*
> 2 = AUDI TT COUPE 150
> ...


TT quattro 225, common as muck


----------



## Moonwatcher (Apr 1, 2015)

PlasticMac said:


> Surely Audi UK could give us really accurate numbers per model, based on the official imports? Does anyone have a suitable contact there? Mac.


Why should they?, it's of no interest to them!
When they discontinued support for the B2 coupe quattro, which was undoubtably the most audi, they trashed all the tools and presses


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

All the "bhp"s above are supposed to be "ps"s #justsaying you need to wait for #brexit before "bhp" is a unit of measure again


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

pcbbc said:


> black9146 said:
> 
> 
> > Can't be two 150 coupes as they never made 150 coupes !
> ...


Yes 150bhp models were only available as Roadsters. They were available in the UK. Always find it funny talking about imports, all TTs have been imported - no ?


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

Moonwatcher said:


> PlasticMac said:
> 
> 
> > Surely Audi UK could give us really accurate numbers per model, based on the official imports? Does anyone have a suitable contact there? Mac.
> ...


Audi would have no idea how many are left. They've no need to know or ability to know.
It is just down to DVLA info which itself is reliant on the person originally filling out the registration documents putting the correct information in... which wasn't always the case!!


----------



## westo3 (Jan 15, 2011)

pcbbc said:


> As best as I could work out:
> 
> *150*
> 2 = AUDI TT COUPE 150
> ...


I always thought there were less manual 3.2s than there were autos?


----------



## SC0TTRS (Oct 23, 2016)

Moonwatcher said:


> pcbbc said:
> 
> 
> > As best as I could work out:
> ...


Well it's dropping quite a bit, there were 19k 225's in 2016


----------



## longodds (May 8, 2014)

StuartDB said:


> All the "bhp"s above are supposed to be "ps"s #justsaying you need to wait for #brexit before "bhp" is a unit of measure again


Sshh... Don't go there :lol:


----------



## longodds (May 8, 2014)

About 31,565 in all then, or 26344 not counting the Unknowns?

Still a fair few.


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

285 225s in Ireland, 75 v6s, 1103 150s both coupe and roadster, see how the taxation system changes the stats over here.....


----------



## longodds (May 8, 2014)

Baalthazaar said:


> 285 225s in Ireland, 75 v6s, 1103 150s both coupe and roadster, see how the taxation system changes the stats over here.....


How much does it cost to tax a TT 225 for a year over there?


----------



## McPikie (Jan 27, 2013)

Weird how most people class the V6 manual as "rare", yet there are more than the DSGs


----------



## Jam13 (Jan 14, 2018)

McPikie said:


> Weird how most people class the V6 manual as "rare", yet there are more than the DSGs


I think they are classed as rare as less were produced in the first place, these figures are based on cars left on the road


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

Jam13 said:


> I think they are classed as rare as less were produced in the first place, these figures are based on cars left on the road


However that would mean that there had been a large number of manual V6 scrapped, which I'm sure isn't the case.

Think it is more that less V6 manuals come up for sale. Not that they are actually rarer than the DSG.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

David C said:


> Think it is more that less V6 manuals come up for sale. Not that they are actually rarer than the DSG.




```
Q4 2006   Q1 2018   Scrap
Manual     939       784   16.5%
Auto       903       730   19.1%
```
So always were slightly more manuals from new, and also a marginally higher scrap rate for auto boxes (probably to be expected).
But to me the number of V6 overall seems too low when I compare the regularity I see one with that of a QS (hardly ever).
Perhaps QS are all keeping their vehicles garaged?

Also, is it just me, or does it look like a lot of V6 owners SORN their cars over the winter months?
Similar but less noticeable trend for the manuals.


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

longodds said:


> Baalthazaar said:
> 
> 
> > 285 225s in Ireland, 75 v6s, 1103 150s both coupe and roadster, see how the taxation system changes the stats over here.....
> ...


€636 per annum it it's the vrt that kills high value initial purchases over here. Back in 2002 my car could be had in its fully specced condition including custom paint for £36k the same car here claimed a price of £65k due to the vehicle registration tax which is applied at the time of new purchase at different rates according to arcane statistical formulae emissions being only one of them.......so this promotes the 150 and 180 sales ahead of the 225 and the even rarer v6.


----------



## sleepingnomad (Sep 4, 2018)

I've got a 150 coupe... if it's that rare anybody want to buy it for a ridiculous sum? 


black9146 said:


> Can't be two 150 coupes as they never made 150 coupes !


Sent from my SM-J530F using Tapatalk


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

sleepingnomad said:


> I've got a 150 coupe... if it's that rare anybody want to buy it for a ridiculous sum?
> 
> 
> black9146 said:
> ...


Still don't think they made 150 coupes :? Can anyone enlighten ?


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

black9146 said:


> sleepingnomad said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a 150 coupe... if it's that rare anybody want to buy it for a ridiculous sum?
> ...


150/163 was only in the Roadster.


----------

